# Do you keep Thumbnails (Ranitomeya)?



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Since I rarely ever see Thumbnail Poison Dart Frogs at Reptile Shows yet tons of regular sized Frogs I was wondering what the ratio of people that keep Thumbnails as opposed to those that keep regular PDF.

Please vote.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Most of my collection is Ranitomeya..... I started in the hobby with R. imitator 'Varadero'.


----------



## Tyguy35 (Feb 2, 2013)

My second grouping was imitators. Now trying to breed them.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I keep almost exclusively thumbnails. I have a few pumilio and my son has a couple larger frogs.
I think many people looking at reptile shows are looking for beginner frogs. I would think you'll find more thumbnails at frog shows, than at reptile shows.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Got my first pair of tarapota from mydumname yesterday and they already have eggs today. I'm already building a new viv for some more thumbs, I'm in love.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

None right now so I voted "No"...

Hopefully that will change ASAP. I used to have gl lamasi, and gold amy's. Benedicta are my most wanted dart of all time. I keep hoping someone will take pitty on me give me the crazy hook up 

I like pretty much all darts, but for Rans actually in the hobby, other then Benedicta, Retics are tops, and then I'd like to have imis, varibilis, duellmani (or red vents, or whatever the heck the amys that were truly red were...those still around?)...Uakarri are ok too, and there are several species that are not in the hobby or are extremely rare that I like too. 

Basically I like the colors red/blue/purple/green/white/black...Not a real fan of yellow/orange/brown...but there are exceptions, and still they are nice looking darts even if they aren't at the top of my list.


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

I voted no as well. Not because I have no plans of getting them (which I do), but because I don't have any right now. I'm starting with something a bit hardier before moving to a more delicate species


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I keep a variety of frogs but Ranitomeya have always had a special place in my heart ever since I got my first standard imitators, now I have banded intermedius, standards, tarapoto, varadero, retics, and vanzos. I just love the thumbnail group so colorful and interesting to watch


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Moriko said:


> I voted no as well. Not because I have no plans of getting them (which I do), but because I don't have any right now. I'm starting with something a bit hardier before moving to a more delicate species


Yep, what she said...

My plan is in the next year or two. If all goes well, by year-end.

-Chris


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I keep Ranitomeya, only. I have benedicta, fantastica, and 3 different locales of imitator. Will be adding summersi and reticulata in the very near future. I started out with a trio of imitators, and that was all it took for me to fall in love with thumbs.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

My collection mbnails and will remain that way. I also keep a select group of pumilio.


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

I see thumbs at every show I have attended. Meaning the larger shows will have them. The shows that are monthly swaps probably not. In addition always keep what you want, thumbs are just smaller, they all require a certain level of care to be successful. As for finding them. They are all over, the classifieds are a good option.

Good Luck,
Daryl


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Dec 24, 2012)

in love with thumbs!!! lol
ten years ago i had a large collection of mainly large frogs.,getting
back into the hobby, i have nothing but thumbs and pumilio, i blame benedicta,and vanzos 
for my reintroduction to past addiction... gladly!!


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

Almost all of my frogs are thumbnails. I really enjoy them.


----------



## brad0608 (Jun 5, 2012)

I keep thumbs and Pumilio only. Big frogs don't do it for me. Unless you feed yur big frogs crickets, and dont keep flies around, I can't see not keeping thumbs.


----------



## hoehnelli (Jan 12, 2013)

I have a group of veradero on deck. Just waiting for the viv to finish and cure and the weather to improve.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

but of course, they're my favorite


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

I have thumbs and tincs and by no means are they any more difficult to keep or breed. They require same food, temperature and humidity as tincs. The offspring are small aand feed on springs ffor about a week. That is the only difference I have noticed. If you can keep a tinc, you can keep a thumb. 

And lets face it. They are beautiful.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Where is the 'I wish I did' button?


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

Gocubs said:


> I have thumbs and tincs and by no means are they any more difficult to keep or breed. They require same food, temperature and humidity as tincs. The offspring are small aand feed on springs ffor about a week. That is the only difference I have noticed. If you can keep a tinc, you can keep a thumb.
> 
> And lets face it. They are beautiful.



Very interesting to hear. I was hoping to try thumbs next.. but haven't looked into them very much at this point. I just know that there are so many gorgeous thumbs that it will be a very difficult decision. I guess that is part of the reason that the majority of people on this forum have multiple tanks


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

daryl34 said:


> I see thumbs at every show I have attended. Meaning the larger shows will have them. The shows that are monthly swaps probably not. In addition always keep what you want, thumbs are just smaller, they all require a certain level of care to be successful. As for finding them. They are all over, the classifieds are a good option.
> 
> Good Luck,
> Daryl


I am from Michigan and the only Show that I have ever been to is the Michigan Reptile Show in Taylor.

It is a Monthly show and I have gone every month for the past 7 months.

There has only been one dealer there with Thumbnails (Supe's Exotics).

He is a great guy.

I bought 4 Vents from him that are doing great but he is the only person to have Thumbnails and just that single species.

I would love to get more variety.

Especially some Imitators.

Does anybody know of any Larger Shows in Michigan or maybe Northern Ohio?

I have never seen any advertised.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

After a 6(or so) year "recess" from the hobby, Veraderos were the first frogs I got when I started up again. They are bold, beautiful and always visible...I love them! I just recently added a group of 4 variabilis(northern/highland)to my growing collection. Though not as bold as the Veraderos, they are still visible and the range of colors from yellow to green,blue and black is amazing! Cool little frogs.

I agree, they are faster, but no more difficult to keep than your average PDF.

Veradero male calling...









And an adorable variabilis...


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice frogs


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

varabillis, varadero, and amazonicas. I rather keep taller vivs than wider


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Moriko said:


> Very interesting to hear. I was hoping to try thumbs next.. but haven't looked into them very much at this point. I just know that there are so many gorgeous thumbs that it will be a very difficult decision. I guess that is part of the reason that the majority of people on this forum have multiple tanks


Ya species like Imis, and I personally found the gl lamasi easy...are not to bad for beginners...The one thing is their extremely small size, it can leave a little less room for error in handling them, in tank construction (they can get in/out of places larger frogs can't), and being so small they will heat up/cool down faster and loose moisture faster then other frogs so a bit less room for error with your environmental parameters.

They can sneak past you while you mess with the tank easier then other frogs, and they can hide better so sometimes if you don't see them for awhile it is difficult to dig through the viv and find them without actually putting them in danger by trapping them, buried on accident, or knocking something down that falls on them.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thumbs are my favs. I only have 'veradero' but they are the best frogs I have kept.


----------

